# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى  XTC CLIP update version 3.0.5 released

## 4gsmmaroc

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *XTC Clip version 3.0.5 released*    *What's new:*  *HTC HERO HBOOT-1.76.x004 added to supported devices *    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *FEATURES:*  *Full factory unlock (CID, SP LOCK, USER LOCK)*  * One Click GOLD CARD Creation in just Seconds* * - 2-4 seconds for 2GB card* * - 6-8 seconds for 8GB card*  * SUPPORT ALL Android HTC* * Unlocking time 20-30 seconds* * Solutions is working on any HTC device (do not matter if is S-ON or S-OFF)*  * The only device on the market which supports "clean s58"* * - enable any language without flash the phone*  * The only device on the market which supports S-OFF for HTC* * - S-OFF made by XTC CLIP is permanent*    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

